

SemanticProxy: Jump-Starting the Semantic Web - babyshake
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/reuters_semanticproxy_jump-start.php

======
jonmc12
Same silly data collection based on NLP and/or meta-data. Reuters is not going
to jump start anything until they pair this with a meaningful notion of user
intent.

~~~
drewp
Why don't _you_ pair it? The advance with opencalais is that they offer a
production-level service that's very easy to use and integrate. (Especially
when they get normalization working.)

Jump start != produce a complete end-to-end solution including whatever
components you happen to think are essential

